# High Heel Brands/Designers with high arches?



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 27, 2007)

For people with medium to high arches like me, what are your favorite high heel brand/designers? I find that my only problem with high heels is the arch. Some are so low, I can feel the space between my arch and the inside of the shoe..when I'm standing. 

I know there are insert thingys made for heels, I've got some...but I'd love to buy heels that are just 'right' when I get 'em! Price range, I'd say anywhere up to $150. I wish I could afford more, but can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 any advice would be really appreciated!

So far, the best choice I've found are Carlos by Carlos Santana. Just wish the arch was a tad higher, then we'd be in busines


----------



## Smilla (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a pair of Sofft brand wedges and a pair of Born heels which have a nice high arch. I know exactly what you mean about the space between your arch and the shoe when you wear heels. It can lead to a lot of pain later on in the day!


----------



## 3jane (Jul 3, 2007)

ugh, I know what you mean!  I have the same problem and it's really annoying to align those inserts just right.  Thanks for asking this.

Unfortunately, I don't have any brands to recommend, but I can say heel height makes a difference for me.  Usually, it's much more of a pain with 3"+.  For shoes that have a 1" or 2" heel, I don't notice it as much or at all.

Out of curiosity, do you have small feet?  I'm wondering if that's part of the problem, as well (I'm a 6, sometimes 6.5).


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a high arch as well. I find that I usually have good luck with shoes from Diesel and Miss Sixty, though sometimes the price tag gets pretty hefty...

Also, some pairs of bcbgirls shoes


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 3, 2007)

have you tried nine west shoes?  IMO their heels are really comfortable.
they've got good quality shoes at reasonable prices.


----------

